# 30 June



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The end of the month is looming and no one can predict what will happen indeed it might all be a damp squib 

For those of you who were not here during the revolution 

Stock up on bottled water and essential items make sure you phone is well topped up. 

I heard that from the 28th June the 6th October/May bridges will be closed for repairs. 


Fill your car with petrol when you can.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

On the 21st the MB are having a demo / protest / whatever you wish to call it - before what will happen on the 30/06.

And judging by the measure that Morsi is preparing around the presidential palace it would seem that he is expecting alot of trouble on the 30th!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

It sounds big but it could be a flop like protests in the past that had similar aims. The Egyptian Armed Forces and military police are being deployed on all main roads ahead of the protest on June 28th. In the statement released they said this is to prevent violence and bloodshed and protect institutions. That they're not picking sides and will not be used to oust anyone therefore addressing those that have been calling for a military-coup.

Experts here say that going back to a military leadership would be going backwards for Egypt. Also that they don't think this Tamarod or "Rebel" demonstration is going to be enough to oust the Muslim Brotherhood led government. That this group should go ahead and hold their demonstration and put pressure on the government, but then take the Tamarod Petition and use it as a voter registration or roll call of sorts. Then organize communication among this group and continue to reach out to the moderate Muslim population for votes in order to compete in the next election and beat the better organized Muslim Brotherhood in the political trenches. That's a democratic process.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> It sounds big but it could be a flop like protests in the past that had similar aims. The Egyptian Armed Forces and military police are being deployed on all main roads ahead of the protest on June 28th. In the statement released they said this is to prevent violence and bloodshed and protect institutions. That they're not picking sides and will not be used to oust anyone therefore addressing those that have been calling for a military-coup.
> 
> Experts here say that going back to a military leadership would be going backwards for Egypt. Also that they don't think this Tamarod or "Rebel" demonstration is going to be enough to oust the Muslim Brotherhood led government. That this group should go ahead and hold their demonstration and put pressure on the government, but then take the Tamarod Petition and use it as a voter registration or roll call of sorts. Then organize communication among this group and continue to reach out to the moderate Muslim population for votes in order to compete in the next election and beat the better organized Muslim Brotherhood in the political trenches. That's a democratic process.




The protest is not to push Morsi out it is to call for an early election which should be acceptable to any democratic leader.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Potato, patato, tomato, tamato? 

I was under the understanding that the "Rebels" don't think of him as a democratic leader. He and the brotherhood campaigned on including all the people in the democratic process, but thus far have broken those promises and excluded them in order to focus on an Islamic agenda.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

One of the demands of the rebel campaign is the destitution of Morsi, then call early elections

???? ??????? ???? ????


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

That's my understanding. It's the first line of the petition. They want him out, or step down, and then they have early elections. They want a revolution do-over. 

Some of the Salafists are now being quoted by the media saying that if they see there is enough people at the 30th June demonstration then they will join them and call on the President himself to step down. They want the people's will.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

zaytoona said:


> That's my understanding. It's the first line of the petition. They want him out, or step down, and then they have early elections. They want a revolution do-over.
> 
> Some of the Salafists are now being quoted by the media saying that if they see there is enough people at the 30th June demonstration then they will join them and call on the President himself to step down. They want the people's will.


as usual, the Salafists will wait to see which way the wind blows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Protests to give a new turn to Egypt revolution

This latest article says that Tamarud (rebel) has over 15 million signatures. The other group holding protests on the 21st is called Tagarud (open minds) and they have 7 million signatures.

It also says this is personal for the group al-Gamaa al-Islamiya because their fear is they will be put in prison if Morsi is not in charge. They're the ones with the governor appointed to Luxor and known for terrorist acts that killed 58 tourists at a temple there before renouncing violence in 2003 and joining politics. The pro-Mursi Tagarud group says that if Morsi is pushed out by violence or a coup they will bring an Islamic revolution. The military still says they want no political role but all options are open after what may come of June 30th.

It seems it may be a hot summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Egypt Rebel group launches anti-Mursi mobile game

Has anyone seen this? It's an animated game on a smart phone. The a guy runs down a street trying to collect petitions for the Rebel group and when he runs into a sheep it plays an audio clip from a speech President Morsi has made as if they represent followers of Morsi. The first audio line you hear has been use in many Egyptian jokes.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

First was an "Arab Spring" now we have an "Islamic Summer."

Let nobody contradict that this is not a battle for democracy in the Middle East but a war of attrition to create Fundementalist Islam as the ultimate religion. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/993043_590065554357487_1091517800_n.jpg


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> First was an "Arab Spring" now we have an "Islamic Summer."
> 
> Let nobody contradict that this is not a battle for democracy in the Middle East but a war of attrition to create Fundementalist Islam as the ultimate religion.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/993043_590065554357487_1091517800_n.jpg


Just watching tv here in france next fridays protest is calling for the islamic revolution


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Where's the next "Lionheart" when we need one?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The secularist parties and all those pro the demonstration next weekend - want him out - that is the be all and end all of the petition / protest.

I hope it does turn out to be nothing much - but I wouldn't bank on it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

This was published to Youtube today and is circulating on social media.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Announced today:



> June 24 - The Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party confirms it will be joining an "open-ended demonstration" entitled "Legitimacy is a red line" on the Friday before nationwide opposition protests planned for 30 June.
> 
> The sit-in, which is set to take place at Rabaa Al-Adawiya mosque in Cairo's Nasr City - a traditional meeting point for Morsi supporters, was announced in a meeting held by the Islamic Alliance: a coalition of Islamist political parties led by the FJP which includes hardline Islamist group Al-Gamaa Al-Islamiya, the moderate Wasat Party and various ultraconservative Salafist parties.
> 
> With thousands expected in Egypt's streets around the anniversary of the president's first term in office, many fear the meeting of rival protest groups will result in bloody clashes.


Also for anyone wanting to read up on the "President in Power's" first year in office timeline.

Part I

Part II

They originally made quiet the mess of Part I when they published it but I see they have since cleaned it up some.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

^ quite* I can spell. Really. lol

From the US Embassy in Cairo today.



> Security Message to U.S. Citizens No. 48: Embassy Closed on Sunday June 30th
> 
> In anticipation of demonstrations that may turn violent, the U.S. Embassy will be closed to the public on June 30th. The U.S. Embassy will continue monitor conditions and announce decisions regarding its operating status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

VIDEO: Anti-Morsi activists take Egypt's 'Rebel' signature drive underground

I liked the video in this article showing the protests in the metros today. It was good to see it rather than just read about it. I also liked the video that plays right after it. It starts with a little girl on a man's shoulders chanting and then the group repeats after her. It's interesting to see the people involved in the Tamarod group and to hear from them in their own words what they are doing and why.


----------

